# Speedplay Zero's HELP!!!!



## HoldYaLine (Nov 1, 2012)

just got my speedplay zero stainless pedals today, and like all LBS's they told me to get in a hallway, and practice practice practice. Now, the first half an hour of my endeavour sucked. I couldn't clip in no matter how much force my beautifully formed and toned quadracep could push on to it. I loosened the screws, and put some wd 40 on it, and with much force, i managed to clip in. Clipping out was easy. so i tried again to clip in, so harddd. Anyway, i am in a sweat right now, type with my shoes on and my bike under me. I am stomping on these pedals, and i think i have finally found a little tecnique. though, the fastest i can clip in is around 11 seconds. Obviously, this is way to long when i start trying my new cleats and pedals on the road, so, do any owners of speedplays have tip or tricks? 

Right now, it just isnt a viable option for me to strain and push and get frustrated every time the light goes green. The people i ride with all told me to get shoes, they said id be "Flying" and that i have real potential, they didnt know how i was keeping up. 

The beneefits they spoke about riding clipless pedals, are ones that i really want to benefit from you know?

But right now, unless there is a miracle, i can't ride these safely and at a reasonable pace on the road. 

I dream of getting to the stage, when, as advertised, i can literally place my foot on the pedal, and basically push a little, and be attached to my dream bike. It looks so easy, i see the guys with the speedplays in my bunch????.

I hope it will become this easy for me, any responses welcome,

Regards

Josh


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

One thing that you should check is that the cleat springs are the right way up! One side has a slight taper on the tabs that engage the pedal and it's easy to get them upside down. Ask me how I know! I had one foot that was very hard to clip in (the other was fine) and I found the spring was the problem. How I messed that up I have no idea as I was aware that there was a right and a wrong side.

Also, the instructions tell you not to tighten the 4 small bolts too tight or they will pinch the spring making entry & exit much harder but hopefully you read those instructions carefully. Keep the cleats well lubed with a non oily lube otherwise it will attract a lot of dirt and the cleats will tend to jam more.

That being said, Speedplays are not the most user-friendly for a clip-in pedal Newb. I've used clip-ins since they hit the market (1985-ish) and have had all the different types (of cleat/pedal interface) and Speedplay are the most difficult to deal with. That's not to say they are bad, it just means that all the others (for me anyway) are easier. Plus they don't tolerate any dirt contamination at all.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

HoldYaLine said:


> The people i ride with all told me to get shoes, they said id be "Flying" and that i have real potential, they didnt know how i was keeping up.


Mike T. pretty much covered it all, so just a general bit of advice: Relax. Although it might feel this way, the difference in actual speed between riding on platform pedals and clipless pedals is not nearly as great as the people you ride with claim. If you can keep up on non-clipless pedals, clipless pedals will not have you "flying" all of the sudden. Take your time in sorting out your Speedplay issue, practice calmly by yourself in a parking lot a few times and you'll be clipping in and out like a pro soon enough.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

It's critical that the cleats be mounted with the proper shims for your shoes. If the shoe sole has a contour that forces the cleat to deform when you tighten the screws, the cleat will not mesh with the pedal properly leading to difficult entry and exit. You must use the proper Speedplay shims for your shoes AND do NOT over tighten the cleat screws, which can deform the cleat as well. The shims are designed to provide a flat interface between the cleat and your shoe sole. Loctite and a torque wrench may be necessary if you're having problems.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Pay attention to what the others have said, follow the cleat mounting instructions carefully. If not shimmed properly it will bow the cleats and they will not work well. If you over tighten the 4 cleat plate screws they will be hard to clip into. 

Maybe the fact that you're supporting yourself in a doorway could also be causing an issue, I think sitting up on the seat while your hands are holding the door jams doesn't let you put much weight on your foot, and you do need a little bit of force for any clipless pedal. Do you have a trainer you can mount your bike on? Then it's still stable and with your hands on the bars you can get the proper push to clip in.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Mounting Speedplay cleats require attention to detail, and unfortunately they are not designed for those new to clipless. Even after properly mounted they still require considerable force when they're new. 

Clipless pedals won't make you fly if you're already going fast. However, they will help you more on hills where having an upstroke is useful.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

There is also a left cleat and right cleat, dont want to mix them up.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

I use speedplay zero and have for several years, but tried shimano and look first. At the end of the day, they may not work for you right now.

Although as others have said, they "break in" pretty quickly once you start using them. If everything is properly assembled, then just make sure and keep them cleaned & lubed as they break in. During your rides, practice clipping in and out to help break them in.

...and don't forget, you will have to fall over while stopped at least once...it is a rite of passage, and also very motivating...


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

And Holdya, when trying to exit any clip-in pedal, especially Speedplay, get the release foot to the bottom, put weight on the cleat and swivel the heel in one motion. I find that weighting the cleat, contrary to what seems logical, is the best technique.

Sauron's comment of "they are not designed for those new to clipless" is right on IMO.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

if you can return them, (or even not) try other clipless pedals, because once you get used to it, you will enjoy your riding experience so much more. i am partial to the time iclic, which can be had for $79 online. easiest click in system i have ever used, excellent protection for my knees, great both in and out of saddle, and low maintenance.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

HoldYaLine said:


> I loosened the screws, and put some wd 40 on it, and with much force, i managed to clip in.


Since this is a common mis-use, WD-40 is a water dispenser (hence "WD"). If you apply WD-40 onto your screws/cleats parts, eventually they'll dry and rust. What you need is a tiny bit of lightweight grease.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

SauronHimself said:


> Mounting Speedplay cleats require attention to detail, and unfortunately they are not designed for those new to clipless. Even after properly mounted they still require considerable force when they're new.
> 
> Clipless pedals won't make you fly if you're already going fast. However, they will help you more on hills where having an upstroke is useful.


pulling 'up' is like chains and cables stretching...it doesn't happen. if it does, you're doing it wrong.
everything else you've said is correct, Speedplay cleats definitely require some break-in, you'll notice a huge difference after a week or so.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Also, with most cleats you step into them. With speedplays, rock your foot from side to side (inner arch to outer arch) during entry, you'll snap right in.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

redondoaveb said:


> With speedplays, rock your foot from side to side (inner arch to outer arch) during entry, you'll snap right in.


With my Light Actions I don't have to do anything fancy. Just place the cleat on the pedal and push down. The first time I installed the Speedplay cleats on my Sidi shoes I installed them backwards and couldn't clip in no matter how much force I applied.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Unlike others, I have to say that Speedplay have been the absolute easiest to set up and use for me.
Never had a single issue.
Line them up, bolt them down, use.

Been through Shiimano and Time both of which were a PITA.
If you want really easy to use then try Crank Brothers Quattro, if they are still made.


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> With my Light Actions I don't have to do anything fancy. Just place the cleat on the pedal and push down. The first time I installed the Speedplay cleats on my Sidi shoes I installed them backwards and couldn't clip in no matter how much force I applied.


Is there much difference in the Light Action over the Zero for the first time clipless user? My LBS recommended going right to the Zero and not to bother with the Light Action even if new to clipless.


----------



## HoldYaLine (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks for all the advice, it seems the general consensus is my cleats aren't installed correctly, here are some photos for you to judge

View attachment 272429
View attachment 272430
View attachment 272431
View attachment 272432
View attachment 272433


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

HoldYaLine said:


> it seems the general consensus is my cleats aren't installed correctly, here are some photos for you to judge


You have the springs the right way up, that I can see. The other two issues that could cause hard release (as stated before) are the 4 screws too tight and lack of lube. Of course cleat break-in and general lack of experience could be two biggies.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Why do you have them set so far inboard?
They also seem to be set a long way forward (although hard to tell as your front screw would suggest they are a long way back but your back screws would suggest that you are a long way forward.....weird).

Not that either of those will make it easier or harder to clip in but neither would be optimal for use IMO.

I find that when I do up the 4 screws for the cleat itself that they will almost click at some point.
That seems to be the right amount of tension.


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't have my Speedplays yet so I'm no expert, but a couple of thoughts...
The right shoe looks like a lot of scuffing at the 6:00 position on the bottom shim and the left shoe looks like a lot of scuffing across the center at 3:00. As mentioned above it is critical that the cleat plate is completely flat front to back and side to side and the shims are correct for the arc of your shoe sole. Could the uneven wear mean the cleat plate is not perfectly flat and tweaked enough to affect entry? Also I saw on the Speedplay web site they do not have a specific shim kit recommendation for Fizik shoes and to call their tech dept first for advice. I'd probably just call their tech line...

"USE: Road ... MANUFACTURER:Fizik
Sorry, we do not have any models in our database for Fizik shoes. Please Call Speedplay Tech Dept. toll free at 1-800-468-6694 for specific trimming or cleat tuning tips for Fizik shoes. "

http://www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=shoeguide.getmodels


----------



## HoldYaLine (Nov 1, 2012)

ye, the cleats have sort of come out of place because of me constantly tightening and untightening to see if it makes a difference.

The shop that installed it for me, had a special conversion thing for fizik shoes to speedplay cleats, so that works fine. 

direct quote from speedplay website " Like all Speedplay pedals the entry motion required for Zero pedals is to simply step straight down on the pedal body. Keep your heels down so that your feet are flat and give your foot a slight twist during engagement for best results."

it sounds, and looks so easy, the guys in the bunch were showing me. I hope A) im not an idiot. or B) i have a defect on my pair. 

I badly want to be able to ride with them, i almost envy watching people stop at the traffic light outside my house. disengage, then enter the pedal without even thinking.

I am craving this guys, and i hope we can work togerther and help...


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

You can't necessarily tell looking by eye alone if the cleats are flat. Try putting a flat metal ruler across the cleat to see if they are true. If all else fails call the Speedplay tech line. Maybe they will be open tomorrow. Hope you figure it out so you can get in a Christmas ride


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Just read on Steve Hogg's blog that he does not have a lot of time for those shoes.
He reckons the mounting holes are too far forward and that the sole design is out of a time warp (way too thick at the front).

He has placed these as some of the worst shoes he has seen beside Adidas and Mavic, with Pearl Izumi, Bontrager, Northwave and Vittoria not far behind.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

HoldYaLine said:


> ye, the cleats have sort of come out of place because of me constantly tightening and untightening to see if it makes a difference.
> 
> The shop that installed it for me, had a special conversion thing for fizik shoes to speedplay cleats, so that works fine.
> 
> ...


I doubt that you're an idiot and I doubt that your cleats are defective. I know when I first started using Zero's I had a hard time too. They are stiff when new. I switched over to Light Action pedals with Zero cleats and they are really easy to engage and still have the adjustable float. That's one option for you. If not, don't worry, you'll get used to them. I never have to look down at my cleats when engaging.

Also, try rocking (side to side) your foot a little bit like I mentioned in a previous post. It's almost like the twisting motion that Speedplay mentions but to me it feels more like a rocking motion.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

If your friends have no problem with their Speedplays, then try engaging YOUR shoes into THEIR pedals and have them do the same with THEIR shoes and YOUR pedals.

The results should lead you closer to what's wrong.


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

I also happen to be one who finds them so much easier to mount and use than any pedal that uses 3 hole delta style cleats. Someone once described the clipping in motion as that of putting out a cigarette with your shoe. As disgusting as that image is to me, it is the correct concept. Also, you should note that their instructions specifically mention using a lube with PTFE in it. You can use Spedplay's own lube which should be about $6 at you LBS, or you could pick up a can of B'laster Dry Lube which is about $4 at Home Depot. Both work great.
I also agree that having the correct shims for the cleat plates is important and they absolutely are much more difficult for the first hundred miles or so. Every time I get new cleats, it does take a while for them to get easier, but they always do. But I think if you are just pushing straight down with no twisting motion, you will find them quite tough, especially while new.


----------



## Merckx Ti (Mar 8, 2008)

After reading this thread I can see you have gotten a lot of great advise. Almost all is wright on and should be help full to you. I have been using Speedplay's for years and my 5 other riding companions all use them also. None of us have any real problem with them.

For starters I think your making to big of a deal about this. You haven't even tried to use them out on the road yet. Clipping into Speedplay pedals are easier when your away from a wall and you can put all your weight into them to help clip in. Your gonna have problems easily clipping into almost any brand of cleat just doing just the wall thing. If your afraid of that than try using a trainer stand.

Like several others have suggested rocking your foot a little side to side makes it easier to clip in. They also do get a little easier to clip in after they break in some. Just remember to keep the spring plate lubed occasionally with WD40 or some lube like that to help them snap in easier..

The other thing I noticed in your pictures that your cleats look to far forward. If they are they will most likely be harder to clip into because your weight will not be centered correctly over the ball of your foot. (The ball of your foot should be over top the center line of the pedals axle)

Just give them a try in a parking lot or something and I'm sure you will be fine
Good Luck!!!


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Tspeters said:


> Is there much difference in the Light Action over the Zero for the first time clipless user?


I haven't used the Zeros but if you search you'll find discussion about the difference. From what I've read the Zeros are harder to clip in than the LA's and both are easy to clip out. So there will be a steeper learning curve with the Zeros when you're just starting out. Speedplay cautions against racing in the Light Actions so a lot of roadies avoid them. But unless you're sprinting out of the saddle I seriously doubt you'll have any issues with them unclipping at an inopportune time. As mentioned before you can buy the Light Actions and then replace the cleats with Zero cleats to get a "hybrid" pedal when your first set of cleats wear out (even though Speedplay says they're not compatible.)


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

A suggestion that might be in the "when all else fails" category: Speedplay sells aluminum baseplate extenders. They're made to help move the cleats back further than many shoes allow, which ac often be a good thing it its own right. But they also greatly firm up the pedal/shoe interface, and so can greatly help with some of the challenging shoes. They also happen to be lighter than the plastic parts they replace!

Also, when shimming, don't be afraid to use the little accessory shims. For whatever reason, my shoes require a bit of help on the inside rear hole to get tight and flat. Not mentioned in the fit guide for my shoe at all.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

I've been using Zeros for 5 months or so now. Like everyone said, set up is key. I found them difficult to engage right at first but after one good ride, they were fine. I actually love them at this point.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

either your spring plates are installed backwards-the gold top thingys or your springs are reversed left to right. in this picture you c shaped spring at the 2 o'clock position is shown:

View attachment 272495


Where it is supposed to be fully covered by the gold plate, there is a star stamped on the springs and that should be facing upwards.

also make sure the 4 "bolts" holding the gold top plate down isn't tightened down all the way, if it is it will cause the spring to bind and not open to accept the pedal. Also clean all that wd-40 you sprayed in there out and use a light teflon based chain lube to lightly coat the 4 corners where the black c clip springs contact the gold top plate. Speedplay springs need a break in period to losen up, usually about 40-50 clip in and outs.

also slide the cleats all the way back towards your heels to make this process easier, it looks like you are on your toes alot with the current cleat position


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

As a speedplay user also, you should lubricate them, which you already know, but not with WD40, you should use their lube (about $5-6 at LBS), or a dry lube with PTFE. 

I had a hard time with my setup, and once I used the lube, it clicks in a lot easier. Keep in mind that the springs take a bit to loosen up, and allow you to easily clip in.
All the advice given is spot on, I tried all this, and while I was at it, learned how to adjust the float to my liking.... Happy Pedalling!


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

I started out with the Light Actions and now have the Zeros. I learned with the "squishing a bug" technique. The Zeros take a little while to break in but not too long. If your setup is right these are about the easiest cleats I've used. Just pad up and head out to an empty parking lot. You will be surprised how fast you learn when your only other option is falling.


----------



## HoldYaLine (Nov 1, 2012)

WOW, thanks for alll this help

Today, i went to a local field and tried,

it is SOOOO easy, i bought the lube, unscrewed the four screw a bit, and i feel like after an hour practicing, i can easily be confident on the road with them

Im overjoyed, i was an idiot, if any one reads this in the future DO NOT practice in a hallway, you get frustrated, and it isnt a real test of how you can clip in an out, go to a grassy field, were its comfortable to fall, and just get out the saddle a bit. 

thanks eveyrone

Holdyaline


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Aman8da said:


> I hope it will become this easy for me, any responses welcome,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh?????


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

I use zero's and I commute in traffic. You must lube them at least every other ride with a teflon based lube and stay out of dirt as this will cause problems with the spring. Also the way I learned was keep my right foot clicked in always and click out with the left only when I need to stop until I feel comfortable clicking out totally. The dirt and sand thing is the only problem with the system since I live in a beach area.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Your cleats look to be mounted very forward on your shoes. I know you said earlier that they may have moved as you were adjusting the plates. It is recommended to line up the center of the cleat with the ball of you foot, in you picture it looks to be forward of this position (could be the angle of the picture). This could be affecting your clipping in as the cleat is not positioned where your foot would naturally meet the pedal. I find that for me, positioning of the cleat greatly effects the ease of clipping in.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I was new to clipless after 40 years of toe straps and I learned, sure it was headache that's why I put them on a mountain bike first then when to a grassy area and practiced for quite awhile and fell down a lot. I had no idea they were difficult to get into vs others because those were the only ones I tried so I had nothing to compare it to, but I did learn. My LBS gave me some pointers and I took to the grass and practiced. Not sure if the Frogs I have are easier or more difficult then the Zero's to get into. 

My understanding with my Frogs is there was a break in time too, that after a while they worked easier to get into as time went on. 

Entry sounds like your problem, you have to hold your foot level with the heal and the cleat is level then just push forward. Supposedly some shoes have more difficult time if the shoe is curved to much but there are shims available to solve that issue.

Ask your LBS to show you and you can watch You Tube videos; see: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUEj4fnOyKg This makes it look easy, and it is once you get use to it. This also makes it look easy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvD-HnHcwuI In fact most riders who switch to Speedplay say their easier then other pedals to use. The LBS guys should be able to get the shoe and the pedal to clip on simply by hand! If they can't then there is something wrong and they need to figure out what, I think the shoe has too much curve to it but I'm guessing, but the LBS should be able to figure that out.

This is a funny video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jikXiQaCjY I just threw this in.



Here's how to lube your pedal: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfnmC0nO-uM


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

the speedplays, outside of mounting properly only require 1 trick. roll your foot outside-in and bam, engaged. it's not a toe/heel engagement like shimanos. someone might have already mentioned this though.


----------

